# Probleme mit Leerzeichen bei HtmlOutputLink



## matzedd (6. Sep 2007)

Hallo Forum,

ich generiere einen Link mit der JSF Komponente HtmlOutputLink,


```
<h:outputLink value="#{visit.currentJobdeck.fileLink}">					
<h:outputText value="#{visit.currentJobdeck.fileLink}" styleClass="show-data"/>
</h:outputLink>
```


Der Link ist als String hinterlegt und es handelt sich dabei um eine Datei im Windows - Netzwerk

derart

\\server\verzeichnis\datei xxxöö.xls

mit Leerzeichen und sonderzeichen,

der Renderer übersetzt das Leerzeichen aber in ein Plus, die sonderzeichen werden auch übersetzt....

wie kann man das abstellen?


----------



## ms (6. Sep 2007)

Warum abstellen?
Das ist doch normales Html-Encoding.
Oder funktioniert der Link dann nicht?

ms


----------



## matzedd (6. Sep 2007)

richtig, dann funktioniert der link nicht,

da der aufruf von dateien im intranet bei uns scheinbar nur funktioniert, wenn der vollständige name inklusive leer- und sonderzeichen angegeben wird....


----------



## Terminator (6. Sep 2007)

Hi matzedd,


also ich kenn kein Flag mit dem man das URL-Encoding abstellen kann.
Wenn die Möglichkeit für Leerzeichen/Sonderzeichen im Dateinamen bleiben muss, dann fallen mir da aber noch folgende alternative Lösungen ein:


1. Auslieferung über den Application Server
Also die Datei eben als Download in ein Verzeichnis deiner App legen.
Oder evt ein Alternate Docroot auf das Verzeichnis anlegen, wenn das geht.

2. Custom Renderer
Du schreibst deinen eigenen Renderer zu der Link-Komponente, die in dem speziellen Fall dann anderen HTML Code rendert


Zusätzlich würde ich da bei JSF RI ein Enhancement-Issue erstellen.
Eventuell bauen die dann schon in der nächsten Version eine Lösung mit rein.


cu
Terminator


----------



## orribl (6. Sep 2007)

Hi,

es gibt ein Flag:
Von www.jsftoolbox.com/documentation/help/12-TagReference/html/h_outputText.html:


> escape
> 
> The escape attribute is a boolean flag that determines if sensitive HTML and XML characters should be escaped in the ourput generated by this component. The default value for this attribute is "true".


----------



## Terminator (6. Sep 2007)

escape ist für outputText nicht für outputLink und steuert HTML-Encoding nicht URL-Encoding


----------

